# A few more pics of me 2.5 weeks out



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Here's a few more....

backcloseup.bmp

double bi.bmp

front lat close.bmp

lattwo.bmp

sidechestclose.bmp


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

and another....

front double bi far.bmp


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

and another 2 I forgot.....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

damn!lol big as a house mate!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

and the last one


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

man look at the arms!!!!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

****ing huge, well done.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

walking sideways through doors? looking great mate. keep us updated.


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

very nice , im impressed


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

And still 2.5 weeks out, looking V good mate


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

is excellent mate , well done.


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

You are looking very good mate. Although-and you're a big guy so I don't wanna offend you here but-you kinda look like that bloke from electic six, the ones who sang "Gay bar".

Just an observation


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

great pics James looks like you have really brought your physique forward from last year mate.

wish you well in the show it will be a great battle...


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Massive mate!!!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

supercell said:


> and the last one


An your that size at under 80kg.Sorry fo my ignorance but although im a natural i know people who arent and are no where near your size.Where you born with good genetics?!!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

King you have to understand and i am sure James will agree with me that when you are dieted down you look alot bigger out of clothes than you do when you are in your mass phase.

like is said to you in the gym not so long back when you are onstage your weight really doesn't matter(as long as you are within your weight class) because it is an illusion...


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Excellant pics mate, awesome. Best of luck in your show, you should do really well


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> King you have to understand and i am sure James will agree with me that when you are dieted down you look alot bigger out of clothes than you do when you are in your mass phase.
> 
> like is said to you in the gym not so long back when you are onstage your weight really doesn't matter(as long as you are within your weight class) because it is an illusion...


YES paul you have said that to me and its fully understood and I will,will diet properly next year but you have to admit that james L is one impresive dude same as you have to admit that your legs are massive.

Im fully aware and understood everything you have told me.As your a man of knowledge can you explain to me why no matter how heavy I lift i still look smooth and how do i get rid of excess water.Due to heart conditionim on warfarin thats sodium based could this have anything to do with me not completely drying out and looking smooth


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dammit, look at those triceps:eek:

I dont see how a guy so lean can have such full looking arms.

Dude, thin waist and massive arms......

Impressive dude.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Agree with Paul totally, there is a stage when dieing that you look better out of clothes than in, you know you are then on track. I'm now in better nick than the photo in my avatar, and I was 78kg here so I'm up by 2-3kg on last year.

Still a little more to come off then drying out, a good tan and some strong stage lighting and we should have hit my all time best.

Used no gh in my prep this year and a lot dryer at this point.

Thanks for your comments and I'll keep you up to speed


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Looking good James

I can't wait till we get to the finals.

Also can't wait till I get to the Curry house next to the Concert Hall at about 10pm on Oct 2.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

not to bad mate!

need to bring your arms up a little though!!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm working on em just for you wade


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn, what an awsome build. All that size and so darn lean. Very good build mate.


----------



## TaZ (Jun 29, 2005)

holly s**t you look incredible, you are god ! all hail supercell!!!


----------



## Damian81 (May 3, 2005)

i wish i could look half as good..well done...


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Bet you worked hard for that!!! Damn good mate.


----------

